# Net Neutrality live on Cspan



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

FCC Meeting Open Internet Rules | Video | C-SPAN.org

This mumble mouthed traitor was appointed to the FCC cause of her father, Jim Clyburn and secret handshakes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mignon_Clyburn


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"The Federal Communications Commission held a meeting on open Internet rules and access to broadband Internet. Members voted 3-2 in favor of Chair Tom Wheeler's proposed rule changes that reclassify high-speed broadband as a public utility."

Lord help us...


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep, they got us.

FCC Approves Net Neutrality in Straight Party-Line Vote | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Over-reaching evil socialists at work again.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Can someone explain this means in layman's terms for those of us who have not been following this?


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

The gov said they need to regulate against big companies hogging bandwidth and choking lesser companies from access. Lies.

Now they have the foundation to build another oppressing agency that can "oversee" what is allowed online. Wait till the taxes arrive and dissenters are quieted.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As a small business that depends on my website for 90% of my sales I can't complain. I would have been forced to pay higher internet rates to assure that my website loaded fast.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Another illegal seizure of our freedoms. Rectal Cancer wished on all!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> As a small business that depends on my website for 90% of my sales I can't complain. I would have been forced to pay higher internet rates to assure that my website loaded fast.


Uhh, you got it wrong....*You* are the one that will pay the brunt of this and watch the internet tax to come right behind this as well as TV content being regulated (since a large amount is watched "OnLine") Careful what you wish for, as when the Governments get's their hands on something, what could go wrong?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

On the bad side it gives the government way too much control over the "connections" to the Internet. The government can regulate, tax, and spend just about how ever they want. That is the negative.

There is a good point, and I wish they'd only addressed it. Companies like Netflix and Hulu are not paying their fair share of Internet usage. In fact I'm told Netflix, Hulu and Youtube can soak up 60% of the available world wide bandwidth, and they aren't pay for it - we are. I think Netflix has an online service at about $9.95 a month? Once obummer is done with them it might come in around $35? Now I actually think that's fair, but it would also be fair if my home connection went from $52.50 to $39 in the process but we all know that's not happening. AT&T is going to do a dance tomorrow (I got that one), and Netflix ought to tank.



E.H. said:


> Can someone explain this means in layman's terms for those of us who have not been following this?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

E.H. said:


> Can someone explain this means in layman's terms for those of us who have not been following this?


 This means that now Obama can regulate every single thing about the internet. Price, content how and when service is delivered . He can require free service to those he wants to have and double your cost to provide it. He can force any fee he wants to post a web page . He can wave the fee for those he chose is to support.
He can put fees on using and thing on the web he wants at anytime. It gives them full control over every bit of the internet and the services it provides..
If he does not like what you say he can shut you down .
As for Fool am I his price will go way up under this he may even be banned as an undesirable sight.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you stop buying it, you will be forced to pay for it anyway thanks to the precedence of Obama care fee/tax. The government being able to forcibly compel an individual to buy something.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Control of the internet has just been handed over to a government that to date has spent 91 million and climbing on a web site (ACA portal) that still doesn't work properly. What could possibly go wrong! :lol:


----------

